# new husband question #2



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

When I do the form other than adding his name do I have to include his income and does he have to sign the form.
Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on which form you are doing. If your daughter is filing "married, filing separately" all you need to indicate is that he is NRA. Some folks insist you should/must fill in his name, but I don't, never have and other than not being able to e-file the form, have never had them come back to me on it.

Besides, if it's your daughter's filing, she should be doing it herself. (My Dad made me file my own tax returns from the moment I got a part time job in high school.) - Just teasing you a bit here, but it is really up to her whether or not she is going to file.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I was going to do the 1040 plus 2555.I am going to have them do these next year. She just found out she's pregnant so I figured I better do it.

Thanks
For the info.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, 1040 plus 2555 and a Schedule B (to report whether or not she has foreign bank accounts totalling $10,000 or more). That should do it. And once you have the model to copy from, it should take no more than 15 or 20 minutes each time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.

Bernie


----------

